# Disk Image can't be open Because it is not recognized?



## DomoGoesNOM (Sep 10, 2011)

I have QQ messenger (Just a messenger I use with my friends) on my Macbook Pro.
It had some kind of problem so I deleted it from my applications and dock into the trash.
I emptied the trash because I thought that If I deleted it I could just re-install Qq messenger and the problem would be gone.

I downloaded it and when I went to open it, this popped up: http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/iKawaiiChan/ScreenShot2011-09-10at81456PM.png
I'm not sure what to do since I'm not good with this tech stuff.
I'm not really sure where to put this question either so I just put it here. 
Please help.


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 10, 2011)

That message usually means that the image file that you have downloaded cannot be opened, often because the image download is corrupted.
Download the file again.


----------



## DomoGoesNOM (Sep 10, 2011)

I've tried downoading it again but the same thing pops up.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 10, 2011)

I downloaded it from the link on this page, and it worked fine:

http://im.qq.com/qq/apple/mac/

What version of OS X are you running?  Have you done all the "voodoo" repairs, like running a "Repair Permissions" procedure?


----------



## DomoGoesNOM (Sep 10, 2011)

Well 
I'm not really sure what to do I'm a first time Mac user so..
And I don't know anything about the repair procedure. 
I'm using OS X Lion


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 11, 2011)

Open your Applications folder, then Utilities. Open Disk Utility, select your hard drive, and click Repair Disk Permissions.


----------



## DomoGoesNOM (Sep 11, 2011)

DeltaMac said:


> Open your Applications folder, then Utilities. Open Disk Utility, select your hard drive, and click Repair Disk Permissions.



Oh It helped Thank you so much!


----------

